# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Αποχωρηση Νασερ και Μαριας

## NASSER

Αγαπητοι φιλοι του φορουμ, απο σημερα εγω ο Νάσερ και η Μαρία 
δεν θα ειμαστε στην ομαδα των moderator του φορουμ για προσωπικους λογους.

Ευχαριστουμε για την εμπιστοσυνη του mod team και ευχομαστε καλη συνεχεια σε ολους   :08. Toast:

----------


## sogoku

Σωπα ρε.....κριμα....Ευχαριστουμε παντως για τα μεχρι τωρα φωτα σας να ειστε καλα

----------


## KINK

θα ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω για τη βοηθεια που προσφερατε ολο αυτο τον καιρο..
ελπιζω στην αποχη σας αυτη να καταφερετε κατι καλυτερο κ σημαντικοτερο.

καλο καλοκαιρι!!

----------


## Machiavelli

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά, ελπίζω να μη σας χάσουμε τελείως.

----------


## Manos1989

Ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθεια τόσο καιρό και μακάρι να συνεχίσετε να μπαίνετε που και που έστω και σαν απλά μέλη :01. Razz: 
Καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνετε :02. Wave:

----------


## gym

τιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι??????????????????????????????????????????
κριμα.....στεναχωρηθηκα τωρα......!ηταν πολυτιμες οι συμβουλες και του νασσερ και της μαριας και πραγματικα θα λειψουν απο εδω μεσα.....!αλλα δεν χανομαστε!!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Georges

Κρίμα. Όπως και να 'χει σας εύχομαι με το καλό να 'ρθει το παιδί σας ( και μάλλον είστε στον μήνα σας ε;  :08. Toast: )

----------


## TEFAAtzis

σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας παιδια

----------


## beefmeup

παιδια,ευχομαι τα καλυτερα,για την συνεχεια,κ μην χαθειτε τελειως :08. Toast:

----------


## Doctorg

Να είστε καλά παιδιά, η προσφορά σας ως mods ήταν πολύτιμη :03. Clap:

----------


## Tosodoula

Ρεεεεεεεεε,κρίμα!!!!
ελπίζω να είανι σύντομο το χρονικό διάστημα που θα λείψετε,και να επανέλθετε...
αλλά εσείς ξέρετε!!!!!!
*χάρηκα πολύ!*Είστε υπέροχοι! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Svein

Κριμα παιδια....! Ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα οσα μου είπατε !

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Παιδια να ειστε παντα καλα,καλη επιτυχια σε οτι και αν κανετε.

Τουλαχιστον μια καλημερα να την λεμε.

Με το καλο να ερθει και το παιδακι σας,και να μαθουμε νεα.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Το παιδί σας πάνω απ όλα και λογαριασμό σε κανέναν άσχετο!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά είναι στενάχωρο αυτό, αλλα εγω τα έχω πεί σε πρσωπικό επίπεδο με τα παιδιά οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να γράψω κατι εδω , για μένα δεν αλλάζει τίποτε ήταν και θα παραμείνουν φίλοι και ενοείτε θα τα λέμε και απο το φόρουμ , άλλωστε  η αναμονή του διαδόχου καλύπτει οποιοδήποτε κενό ειδικα στην μαρία λόγω αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων , όσο για την προσφορά τους στο φόρουμ πιστεύω είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω προσωπικα τον Νασσερ και την Μαιρη για την προσφορα τους στο φόρουμ αλλα να αναφερω ότι είναι και μεγαλη μου χαρα που εχουμε γνωριστεί απο κοντα.
Ειναι παιδια που αγαπανε τον χωρο και εχουν προσφερει πολλα και θα συνεχίσουν να προσφερουν στον χωρο από αγνη αγαπη,δεν περιορίζονται οι δραστηριότητες τους μονο στο φόρουμ όσον αφορα το άθλημα.
Η προσφορα τους με τις γνωσεις τους και την καθοδηγηση των νεαροτέρων είναι εμφανης σε όποια Ενότητα και αν βρεθει καποιος να διαβαζει .
Όσον αφορα την παρεα δεν αλλαζει κατι,είτε λεγεσαι Administrator,Μoderator ή απλο μελος,συνηθως οι τίτλοι περισσότερο υποχρεωσεις αποφέρουν και ευθυνες,προστριβες και κόστος από την προσωπικη σου ζωη και χρόνο.
Τα πιο ευχαριστα γεγονοτα τωρα ερχονται για σας παιδια με την γεννηση του παιδιου σας ,το φόρουμ δεν φευγει και είναι παντα ανοικτο για 2 παιδια σαν και εσας !!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Drsarru

Καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κανετε να στε καλα και με το καλό το καινουριο σας μέλος....
Cu soon......

----------


## Levrone

παιδια πολυ καλη συνεχεια (δε θα πω το "χαρηκα που σας γνωρισα" γιατι ειναι λες και φευγετε ή δε θα ξαναμπειτε στο φορουμ).

Μαρια καλη λευτερια , σε ευχαριστω extra για τα θεματα που με βοηθησες  :03. Thumb up:  , Νasser να σαι καλα φιλε και σε ευχαριστω και εσενα το ιδιο.

Να περνατε ομορφα και με υγεια!

----------


## Dreiko

να'στε καλα παιδια!!!οι συμβουλες σας ηταν,ειναι και θα ειναι παρα πολυ χρησιμες για ολα τα μελη του φορουμ!!!!υγεια να εχετε και καλως να ερθει το καινουριο μελος!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## thegravijia

> *Το παιδί σας πάνω απ όλα* και λογαριασμό σε κανέναν άσχετο!!!!





> Ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθεια τόσο καιρό και μακάρι να συνεχίσετε να μπαίνετε που και που έστω και σαν απλά μέλη
> Καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνετε


+100
 :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mitsen

Σας ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

Καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνετε ελπίζω να μην χαθούμε! :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

Aψογοι!!Καλη συνεχεια σε οτι κι αν κανετε και Μαρια,καλη λευτερια!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## LION

Με το καλο η γεννηση του παιδιου σας,με υγεια.Αν και δεν σε γνωριζω προσωπικα,απο τα γραφομενα σου εβλεπα εναν εξαιρετικο ανθρωπο,με γνωσεις και αγαπη σ'αυτο που κανει.
 Απολαυστε το θαυμασιο συναισθημα οταν αγκαλιαζετε και κοιτατε το παιδι σας!Χρηστος

----------


## KATERINI 144

ευχές και απο μένα για οτι καλύτερο παιδια, φυσικά θα τα λεμε παντα απο εδω μεσα και οχι μόνο, όπως κάναμε τοσα χρόνια άλλωστε, με το καλό να έρθει το μικρούλι σας.

----------


## ioannis1

ευχομαι παιδια το καλυτερο για σας με το καλο ο απογονος ,να πανε ολα καλα. :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Νασσερ και Μαρία το φόρουμ σας οφείλει πολλά και σας ευχαριστούμε ΠΟΛΥ. Έχετε βάλει πολλά λιθαράκια στη μέχρι τώρα πορεία του, από όλα τα πόστα και σε όλους τους τομείς.. 
Αφήνετε ένα σημαντικό κενό στη διαχειριστική ομάδα, αλλά η αποφασή σας ειναι σεβαστή και σας ευχόμαστε το καλύτερο και με υγεία το 3ο μέλος της οικογένειάς σας.

Μακάρι να συνεχίσετε να συμβάλετε σε αυτη τη προσπάθεια, όσο σας επιτρέπουν οι υποχρεώσεις σας.
Εμείς θα τα πούμε συντομα και από κοντά  :08. Toast: 
ΜΒ

----------


## -beba-

Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο στους δυό σας και με το καλό  να έρθει και το μωράκι σας. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## alextg

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για οσα καναν τα παιδια για το forum.Ειχα την τυχη να γνωριστω και με τους 2 πολλες φορες σε διαφορους αγωνες και σε εξοδους που ειχαμε και πραγματικα μονο τα καλυτερα εχω να πω.
Να'στε παντα καλα παιδια και με το καλο να ερθει ο διαδοχος, ο επομενος Μr Ο (Μαρια ξεχνα τους στιβους κτλ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## giannis64

σας εύχομαι παιδιά ότι καλύτερο στη ζωή σας. εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα για την απόφαση που πήρατε!!   με το καλό και ο απόγονος και με υγεία!

----------


## kaiowas

Νασσερ και Μαρία έχετε προσφέρει πολλά στο φόρουμ και σας ευχαριστούμε :03. Thumb up: 

Με το καλό να έρθει ο διάδοχος και σας εύχομαι στο μέλλον να τον δείτε όπως επιθυμείτε :08. Toast:

----------


## manosvdm

Συγχαρητηρια και ΚΑΛΗ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΟΝΙΟΥ.

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ. :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΕΤΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ BB. :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Νάσσερ και Μαίρη, να σας ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για τη προσφορά σας στο φόρουμ, η παρουσία σας εδώ υπήρξε καταλυτική. 
Με το καλό να έρθει ο μικρός και μη σας χάσουμε εντελώς  :02. Welcome:

----------


## stelios17

Παιδια μπραβο για την αφοσιοση που ειχατε δειξει ολα αυτο τον καιρο στο φορουμ ... :03. Clap: 

Απο 'δω και περα ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για εσας και το παιδακι σας ...! :08. Toast:

----------


## Stathgel

Καλη συνεχει α και απο μενα δεν μπορω να πω οτι σας γνωρισα απο κοντα....Γνωρισα το Νασσερ πιο πολυ απο αυτα που εγραφε εδω μεσα να'σαι καλα αδερφε :03. Bowdown:  τα ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥς ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΟΥς!!!!!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

> Καλη συνεχει α και απο μενα δεν μπορω να πω οτι σας γνωρισα απο κοντα....Γνωρισα το Νασσερ πιο πολυ απο αυτα που εγραφε εδω μεσα να'σαι καλα αδερφε τα ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥς ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΟΥς!!!!!!!


Ξαναγύρισα φίλε μου  :01. Smile: 
Δες εδώ http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...490#post329490

----------


## Stathgel

Ωραιος απλα ειδα την κουβεντα και λεω...ευτηχως!!! ειχα δει και τις φοτο σου τουμπανο ελπιζω να μην ειναι παλιες κι αυτες χαχα χαιρομαι γιατι φαινεσαι και ωραιος τυπας και καλο παιδι  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## amateur666

:01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> Ωραιος απλα ειδα την κουβεντα και λεω...ευτηχως!!! ειχα δει και τις φοτο σου τουμπανο ελπιζω να μην ειναι παλιες κι αυτες χαχα χαιρομαι γιατι φαινεσαι και ωραιος τυπας και καλο παιδι


Ναι... φτου μη με ματιάσω  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Stathgel

ηδη σε εχω σταυρωσει 3 φορες δεν σε ματιαζει κανεις!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Timoleon

Νάσερ και Μαρία δεν σας γνωρίζω προσωπικά,όμως,η αποχώρησή σας με προβληματίζει διότι,προσωπικά εμένα,μου φανερώνει ένα κάποιο "παρασκήνιο" πίσω από την...αυλαία.Δεν θέλω να μάθω.Ξέρω όμως ότι συνήθως τη φυγή τη χρησιμοποιούν άτομα ευαίσθητα,ειλικρινείς και πολιτισμένα.Να θυμάστε πως ο χρόνος δικαιώνει,αρκεί να συνεχίσετε να ασχολείσθε με αυτό που για την ώρα-ίσως-σας απαξίωσαν.Σας εύχομαι καλή πορεία!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Νάσερ και Μαρία δεν σας γνωρίζω προσωπικά,όμως,η αποχώρησή σας με προβληματίζει διότι,προσωπικά εμένα,μου φανερώνει ένα κάποιο "παρασκήνιο" πίσω από την...αυλαία.Δεν θέλω να μάθω.Ξέρω όμως ότι συνήθως τη φυγή τη χρησιμοποιούν άτομα ευαίσθητα,ειλικρινείς και πολιτισμένα.Να θυμάστε πως ο χρόνος δικαιώνει,αρκεί να συνεχίσετε να ασχολείσθε με αυτό που για την ώρα-ίσως-σας απαξίωσαν.Σας εύχομαι καλή πορεία!


πιο πανω δεν διαβαζεις εσυ?

----------


## Muscleboss

To θέμα δεν ισχύει πιά, απλά ξεθάφτηκε τυχαία κ για αυτό κλειδώνει.

ΜΒ

----------

